# Slow laptop processes priority maybe?

## silwerspawn

Hey everyone.

I have just updated my gentoo completely, i ran the old 2006.1 distro from gentoo. but now my machine seems a lot slower.

an when i use emerge, i allmost blocks for any other processes.

Is there anyone that have encountered the same? by the way for some reason i cant install the 2007.0 distro, it does not accept my display.

i don't know what information you need right now, post what you need and ill post it.

I have a IBM T43p

```
lspci
```

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM/GMS/910GML Express Processor to DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/PM Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 03)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev d3)

00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801FBM (ICH6M) SATA Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M24GL [Mobility FireGL V3200] (rev 80)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5751M Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 11)

0b:00.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev 8d)

0b:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)

```

----------

## broken_chaos

Try setting PORTAGE_NICENESS in /etc/make.conf to a non-zero, positive value.

Example:

```
...

PORTAGE_NICENESS="15"

...
```

This will give it a lower CPU priority (yes, the higher the non-negative the number, the lower the priority - a little non-intuitive), for emerge and all it's subprocesses. 10-15 is usually a good value for this. It will use all power when possible, but give up CPU cycles when other things need them.

----------

## silwerspawn

Thanks, that helped a lot on the emerge part. but do you anything about optimizing the 2007.0, or any guides for optimizing gentoo?

but Thanks again  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silwerspawn

I found the som SCSI driver that my laptop (IBM T43p) needed so that the dma could run.

----------

